

“Definitely Slanted Against the United States” Ray Bradbury's FBI File - otrebor
https://www.muckrock.com/news/archives/2015/aug/24/ray-bradbury-fbi-file/

======
morisy
Sounds like a real credible informant they had: "The general aim of these
science fiction writers is to frighten the people into a state of paralysis or
psychological incompetence bordering on hysteria, which would make it very
possible to conduct a Third World War in which the American people would
believe could not be won since their morale had seriously been destroyed."

